# hi all



## alihasan (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi i am 45 years old and an ex defense force officer. i want aust citizenship and shift there by the end of 2018 or start of 2019. what is possible ways to apply for citizenship. Also i want to take a maid for household chores. what is the process for that.


----------

